# "snowzilla" - what the heck is this?



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Tweets from Dan Ariens:

"Never giving up on #innovation earned us the title #KingOfSnow. Coming soon to an Ariens dealer, nicknamed “project snowzilla” internally something special from our teams @AriensCo (psst-my first teaser) "











"Teaser #2 We’re getting ready to launch something big – in fact, it’s the biggest blow to snow since the termination of the Ice Age."









This second image looks like a plow. A stand-on of some sort maybe?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yup. they radiated it in a nuclear power plant melt down.

watch out!!!!!


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

How about a riding snow-thrower??


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m going with... An Ariens answer to Ventrac.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

SNOWJOE said:


> How about a riding snow-thrower??


yes, the Ariens Snow Chariot !


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

They stole my 'Bota, did some bodywork and stuck a plow on the front.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

..Or maybe a seat, and cab.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

schneetag said:


> ..Or maybe a seat, and cab.


She's already got a seat. 










🍻


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Ariens "Kraken" concept snowblower


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I forgot about your 'Bota, and was thinking of your Yanmar blower. Your 'Bota is a neat looking machine. It looks like Snowzilla has 4 wheels.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

almost looks UTV from the front


----------



## Preacherman (Dec 20, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> She's already got a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to the 80’s! Love it


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m guessing it’s a tracked tractor. Can you imagine the power/traction/stability.,...? I’m really looking forward to seeing this bad boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

looks like competition for the boss snowrator, a huge problem child at my shop with many recalls. hopefully ariens can make something better


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

or is it competition for toros GrandStand


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

The backend sure looks like similar controls.














The really short wheelbase is confusing though. Not sure how that would work in snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

for sure it can get into some very tight places a big plow can't get


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

Smokie1 said:


> I’m guessing it’s a tracked tractor. Can you imagine the power/traction/stability.,...? I’m really looking forward to seeing this bad boy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

Toolboxhero said:


> View attachment 176916
> View attachment 176917
> View attachment 176918


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Short video with plow blade:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369756805518286849


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

The one thing I don`t like about plows is that you need a place to put the snow. Then the side banks freeze over and your plowed area becomes smaller next snowfall. With a blower, you don`t have those problems.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

looks like it will be a combo machine as one photo shows the snow blower head, 
something smells gravely like only with 4x4 traction


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Will use multiple attachments. Plow, snowblower, powerbrush, with a brine ice melting system.


----------

